# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  Myelofibrose

## corina49

wie heeft Myelofibrose en kan me meer vertellen over de ziekte en het verloop ervan.
wil graag wat ervaring weten of er ook mensen zijn die worden behandeld met hydrea.
zou graag met u in contact komen.

Groetjes Corry

----------


## solleke

Beste Corry,

Mijn man had destijds ook MF, waar hij een stamceltransplantatie voor kreeg.....dat is het laatste redmiddel
Het hoeft zo niet te lopen, meerdere blijven jaren stabiel met medicatie, wat Hydrea betreft nam hij dit jaren voor de behandeling, van PV voorloper op MF.....en alles bleef goed stabiel. Er zijn nog andere medicaties, hangt allemaal van persoon tot persoon af.
Ik kan u het forum van de MPN stichting aanbevelen , daar zijn lotgenoten op een forum, die jou heel goed kunnen helpen, ook de moderators, met veel kennis., Had er persoonlijk heel veel aan, geef u hierbij de website dat is www.mpd-stichting.nl , kan je alle informatie nagaan en u inschrijven, op het forum.

Veel succes, met vriendelijke groet,

Solange de Meester

----------

